# Has Anyone Been Stamped out & back into Mexico without going through US Checkpoint?



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

*Has Anyone Been Stamped out & back into Mexico without going through US Checkpoint?*

Has Anyone Been Stamped out & back into Mexico without going through US, Guatamala or Belize Checkpoint?


Who has done this so far and which borders? Tell us too if it was a different border also like Guatamala and Belize.

I'm asking because it could save both a lot of time and money possibly in renewing a Mexico FMM visa. 

I've only read about one person who does this every six months to get a new FMM at the New Mexico Border. And this was confirmed to him with an interview with their border s boss. It appears that all only thing important in your passport is that it shows you leaving Mexico, not where you went after. After this he returned to the same office and got a new stamp in.

If anyone has attempted to do this before, please share your experiences here:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

How many threads do you intend to start on the same topic? This is getting boring!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> How many threads do you intend to start on the same topic? This is getting boring!


Hmmm, maybe there should be a limit on how many new threads one person can start in a week.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> How many threads do you intend to start on the same topic? This is getting boring!


From everything that he has posted I'm a little concerned about his real reasons. He says that he's posting this for a group of people. Why can't they post the questions themselves? If they are anywhere close to a Mexican Consulate they should go and as the questions there. It seems that someone is trying to find "work around" for some of the entry and exit processes. I really wonder who we are dealing with.

:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

pappabee said:


> From everything that he has posted I'm a little concerned about his real reasons. He says that he's posting this for a group of people. Why can't they post the questions themselves? I really wonder who we are dealing with.
> 
> :confused2:


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Hmmm, maybe there should be a limit on how many new threads one person can start in a week.


Common sense would suggest a limit on asking the same question in multiple posts as you are doing here. Asking once is OK. Rephrasing the same question over and over abuses the patient volunteers who already answer a lot of repeat questions politely.

I smell something and it isn't tamales......:deadhorse:


----------

